# Custom bottom feeder made out of wood



## Justin Pattrick (10/11/14)

Hi 

This is a bottom feeder mod that I made, except the atomiser, that is a trident clone Rba that I used, and just drilled a hole thru.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 12


----------



## Andre (10/11/14)

Justin Pattrick said:


> View attachment 15062
> Hi
> 
> This is a bottom feeder mod that I made, except the atomiser, that is a trident clone Rba that I used, and just drilled a hole thru.


Most welcome to the forum. Wow, that is an absolute beauty. Well done, Sir. Show us the insides please.
If you feel like it, please introduce yourself at the end of this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/introduce-yourselves.24/
Happy vaping.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (10/11/14)

@Justin Pattrick, that is really stunning craftsmanship.


----------



## Justin Pattrick (10/11/14)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Justin Pattrick (10/11/14)

Thanks everyone!!!

It uses a normal 18650 battery.


----------



## Andre (10/11/14)

Justin Pattrick said:


> View attachment 15071
> View attachment 15069
> View attachment 15070


Thanks. Everything looks mechanical - I love it.


----------



## johan (10/11/14)

Justin Pattrick said:


> View attachment 15071
> View attachment 15069
> View attachment 15070



Awesome! I especially like the adjustable center pin.


----------



## Marzuq (10/11/14)

Excellent build @Justin Pattrick .Awesome workmanship .


----------



## Justin Pattrick (10/11/14)

Thank you, yes everything is mechanical and you are are right the centre pin is also adjustable. Appreciate the feed back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (10/11/14)

Justin Pattrick said:


> View attachment 15071
> View attachment 15069
> View attachment 15070


wow wow wow!!!! this looks awesome. i got some wood if you ever decide to make more. love it

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie (10/11/14)

thats super sexy!!


----------



## Justin Pattrick (10/11/14)

Thank you all!!!! I will vape on it for a while and see what needs to be improved! Again I appreciate the feed back. Here is my email address if anyone needs anymore info. 
jpattrick@gmail.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/11/14)

Creating this new thread for @Justin Pattrick 's creation

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Marzuq (11/11/14)

thanks @Silver 
@Justin Pattrick now you have your own platform to go ahead and show detail and specs and vids and whatever you like. i personally would like to see a vid of the mods functionality. very impressed by your creation

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Harryssss (11/11/14)

Looks stunning Mr. What is bottle did you use and the size?


----------



## BhavZ (11/11/14)

Hot dang that mod is a beauty man

Great craftsmanship there bud.


----------



## Gazzacpt (11/11/14)

Looked like a Dibby at first glance. Nice work bro.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## exodus (11/11/14)

Absolutely stunning. Id be proud to buy and have a mod like that in my collection. Nice work man.


----------



## stevie g (11/11/14)

Looks like something you could sell for sure.


----------



## Riddle (11/11/14)

Beautiful looking device. Top class workmanship. Brand it and sell it.


----------



## Justin Pattrick (11/11/14)

Hey

Thanks for creating this platform, and for your awesome feed back. 
I used a 5 ml bottle ( eye drop bottle)
I will try post a vid of performance. 
At the moment I've got a 0.8 ohm coil ( kanthal) with a cotton wick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Justin Pattrick (11/11/14)

I'm trying to upload a video but not winning


----------



## johan (11/11/14)

Justin Pattrick said:


> I'm trying to upload a video but not winning



As I understand you first have to upload to youtube and then post a link here.


----------



## Silver (11/11/14)

Justin Pattrick said:


> I'm trying to upload a video but not winning



I have heard the best thing is to post the video to Youtube and then just put the URL link of the Youtube here.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DoubleD (11/11/14)

Justin Pattrick said:


> View attachment 15062
> Hi
> 
> This is a bottom feeder mod that I made, except the atomiser, that is a trident clone Rba that I used, and just drilled a hole thru.



Damm that looks sexy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rellik (11/11/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> wow wow wow!!!! this looks awesome. i got some wood if you ever decide to make more. love it
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



@Cape vaping supplies I almost read that wrong.... But I wouldn't have blamed you 
@Justin Pattrick Awesome build. I am still in the designing stage of my wooden box mod, but you and some others have set a very high standard here. Well Done!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## hands (11/11/14)

very well made but i have only one question and that is how much. thanks for posting and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Justin Pattrick (11/11/14)

hands said:


> very well made but i have only one question and that is how much. thanks for posting and welcome to the forum.



I would like to try and work out a cost to produce them for sale, but I don't know how much of a market there would be, considering it is pretty much a copy of a reo, and as far as I can see people are real stoked on the reo, but on the other hand it would be nice to have something easily available, local and hopefully a bit cheaper then the reo?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie (11/11/14)

Justin Pattrick said:


> I would like to try and work out a cost to produce them for sale, but I don't know how much of a market there would be, considering it is pretty much a copy of a reo, and as far as I can see people are real stoked on the reo, but on the other hand it would be nice to have something easily available, local and hopefully a bit cheaper then the reo?



Well done bud, amazing build. It looks like there are already a few takers on this thread... If u do work out a price, let us know. I'd take one for sure


----------



## Justin Pattrick (11/11/14)

Oliver Barry said:


> Well done bud, amazing build. It looks like there are already a few takers on this thread... If u do work out a price, let us know. I'd take one for sure



100s bud I will do, thanks man. 

What would everyone think of an aluminum build instead of wood?


----------



## Ollie (11/11/14)

Justin Pattrick said:


> 100s bud I will do, thanks man.
> 
> What would everyone think of an aluminum build instead of wood?



Make one and lets have a look... but there is just something sexy about that wood!!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Justin Pattrick (11/11/14)

I agree wood is awesome!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie (11/11/14)

"Thats what *she* said"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Justin Pattrick (11/11/14)

Ha ha ha, don't they always!


----------



## Justin Pattrick (12/11/14)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ollie (12/11/14)

Justin Pattrick said:


>




Video is set to private


----------



## hands (12/11/14)

jip cant watch it


----------



## Justin Pattrick (12/11/14)

How do I change that?


----------



## Justin Pattrick (12/11/14)




----------



## Justin Pattrick (12/11/14)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Justin Pattrick (12/11/14)

Sorry, still private, I'll fix it.


----------



## Justin Pattrick (12/11/14)



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Ollie (12/11/14)




----------



## Justin Pattrick (12/11/14)

Oliver Barry said:


>



Thanks man!!


----------



## WHITELABEL (12/11/14)

Awesome mod dude. Very cool, I'm sure there would be a huge market for it if you did decide to sell them. You thought about turning it into a VW device?I Was watching this the other day, VW squonker that has huge price tag and even bigger waiting list.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (13/11/14)

Justin Pattrick said:


>


----------



## Justin Pattrick (13/11/14)

Thanks everyone!!!!

Here's a little vid on the vapour production. 
Sorry bout the noise.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Ollie (13/11/14)

I've got dibs when you sell that one, or when you build another!!! clouds look good bro!


----------



## capetocuba (13/11/14)

Justin Pattrick said:


> Thanks everyone!!!!
> 
> Here's a little vid on the vapour production.
> Sorry bout the noise.



You Rip Trippers brother dude?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Ollie (13/11/14)

capetocuba said:


> You Rip Trippers brother dude?


----------



## Justin Pattrick (13/11/14)

Ha ha ha rip trippers brother????


----------



## capetocuba (13/11/14)

Justin Pattrick said:


> Ha ha ha rip trippers brother????


----------



## Nooby (13/11/14)

His the South African version lol...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Justin Pattrick (13/11/14)

Ha ha ha sorry, I didn't mean to put question marks I was trying to put in an emoticon. 
Yea he's a long lost relative!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET (13/11/14)

awesome mod dude, just awesome with some more awesome on top. 
if that 510 connector is custom made, even more wow. and making a run of 50 of those suckers at a decent price will probably get them sold locally and internationally real quick. 
just a quick one, if you are going to go the retail route with this, you'll just have to register as a supporting retailer here on the forum if you're planning on doing any product punting and such here. Any admin or mod can point you in the right direction for that.
last one, loads of modders around this forum, so if you can make decent priced 510 connectors that could also be cool


----------



## kimbo (13/11/14)

ET said:


> so if you can make decent priced 510 connectors that could also be cool



+1

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Justin Pattrick (13/11/14)

ET said:


> awesome mod dude, just awesome with some more awesome on top.
> if that 510 connector is custom made, even more wow. and making a run of 50 of those suckers at a decent price will probably get them sold locally and internationally real quick.
> just a quick one, if you are going to go the retail route with this, you'll just have to register as a supporting retailer here on the forum if you're planning on doing any product punting and such here. Any admin or mod can point you in the right direction for that.
> last one, loads of modders around this forum, so if you can make decent priced 510 connectors that could also be cool




Howzit. 
Cool that's no problem, I don't mind registering as a retailer, I guess I should as it seems quite a few people are interested, could you help with that?
As far as custom 510 connections I can do that too the one I have on this wooden box mod I made, the only thing that wasn't made by me was the atomiser, battery and bottle. 
I can definitely have a look at 510 connector, just let me know what you need?

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Justin Pattrick (13/11/14)

Gambit said:


> Awesome mod dude. Very cool, I'm sure there would be a huge market for it if you did decide to sell them. You thought about turning it into a VW device?I Was watching this the other day, VW squonker that has huge price tag and even bigger waiting list.




Shot bro. 
As far as vw and vv device, I would really like to try make one, maybe in the future.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Ollie (13/11/14)

Justin Pattrick said:


> Shot bro.
> As far as vw and vv device, I would really like to try make one, maybe in the future.



That makes me happy!!!


----------



## Dr Phil (13/11/14)

Count me in dame @Justin Pattrick u have some massive wood working skills looks smooth and very neat


----------



## Justin Pattrick (13/11/14)

dr phil said:


> Count me in dame @Justin Pattrick u have some massive wood working skills looks smooth and very neat



Thanks champ. 
The vv and vw will be in the far far future unfortunately.But it would be awesome!! I want to try concentrate on the mechanical one for now, but we'll get there.


----------



## JW Flynn (13/11/14)

Justin Pattrick said:


> View attachment 15062
> Hi
> 
> This is a bottom feeder mod that I made, except the atomiser, that is a trident clone Rba that I used, and just drilled a hole thru.


Nice one dude, Was thinking about trying something similar, just procuring the Rio repair kit and build a home made one like that... Looks like it could work, hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Justin Pattrick (14/11/14)

JW Flynn said:


> Nice one dude, Was thinking about trying something similar, just procuring the Rio repair kit and build a home made one like that... Looks like it could work, hehe



Yea it will work for sure! Good luck with that bro post some pics when you done with it.


----------

